
Ask HN: Which book is more suitable than SICP in 2019? - alexddhuang
Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs (SICP) by Harold Abelson and Gerald Jay Sussman with Julie Sussman is a classic book for most undergraduate courses of “introduction” to computer programming. However, SICP is very old, the second edition was published in 1996. I want to ask whether there is a book more suitable than it in 2019.
======
rafa2000
How old is your writing system? You still have to learn it. There are no
substitutes, functional is the arguably the best way to program a
multiprocessor computer.

